# Anyone know what event went down 8/11 in Santa Cruz?



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Went for a quick 25 miler out towards Corralitos and saw alot of numbered riders heading up and down Soquel Ave. Anyone know what ride that was??


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

I was out that way participating in the Santa Cruz Buena Vista 300k brevet. There were 37 registered riders.

Nancy


----------



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe it was Tri Santa Cruz, a sprint triathlon?

TriSantaCruz


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

eychow said:


> I was out that way participating in the Santa Cruz Buena Vista 300k brevet. There were 37 registered riders.
> 
> Nancy


Well, we weren't numbered, unless you count our secret numbers, like 2035, 7586, 2505, etc. Heh, heh.

That thing up near Half Moon Bay/San Gregorio seemed charity ride-ish, but I don't see anything on the ride calender, and they were numbered, but I don't think they went as far south as Santa Cruz.

Rob


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Nope, not the Tri. I was out towards Soquel / Aptos. Based on the routes listed for the Buena Vista, I'm gonna make a best guess and say that's who / what I was seeing.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

The ride from Half Moon Bay that day was the Aptalis Cycle for Life benefit for the acoustic Fibrosis Foundation.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Arghh that auto- correct. Should have been Cystic Fibrosis Foundation.


----------

